
One year of Master's in Journalism costs $149,000 - mudil
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2017/08/11/new-journalism-degree-columbia-150k-catch
======
CM30
Journalism in general seems to be seeing a higher and higher price for entry,
especially where 'formal' training is concerned. First you've got stuff like
this, then you've got to somehow afford an intership or something in one of
the most expensive cities in the world, then you're being paid little enough
that actually being able to afford to live near your workplace is probably
near impossible.

Add the (also rather ludicrous) prices for journalism related conferences and
events and it seems you've got a field where the 'professional' route to entry
is only open for rich kids, not the population as a whole.

------
xhasid
I can attest to this. I am rich now and can afford to attend a college near
nyc to get degree in journalism. I was dirt poor for most of my life though,
so I hope to carry that perspective with me forward.

------
ng12
I think it's a huge problem: most modern journalists tend to come from a place
of privilege. Not only is it expensive to get a degree but it also requires
lots of free time to build a portfolio. And then once you've "made it" \--
which might take years of hustling -- you're lucky to be clearing $40k/year.
For a profession that has such great influence over society it's very
concerning that's not a more egalitarian field.

